# Zusammenhang PFHd und PL



## nikraym (20 September 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

eigentlich war ich bisher der Meinung, dass ein direkter Bezug zwischen PFHd und PL besteht. Was mich aber skeptisch macht, sind die Angaben der Fa. Pilz. Wer einmal im Prog. PAScal nach PFHd und PL Angaben für die PNOZ X Serie schaut, wird Unterschiede feststellen.
Ein Beispiel: PNOZ X1 --> PFHd = 2,31E-9 (entspricht PL=e) aber das angegebene PL ist d.

Laut Pilz kann man den PFHd nicht in ein PL "ummünzen", da sich der PFHd nach EN 13849 und PFHd nach EN 62061 unterscheiden. 

Kann das jemand von euch so bestätigen und mir vielleicht etwas näher erläutern.
Im Übrigen, was kennt ihr -außer dem BGIA Report- für gute Bücher,Skripte, o.Ä. mit praxisnahen Beispielen, die sich mit dem Thema EN 13849 auseinandersetzen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## istat_gb (21 September 2009)

Ja, das ist mir auch bereits aufgefallen... und auf meine Nachfrage wurde mir auch ähnliches gesagt, wie dir... Auch der SFF (aus der 62061) wurde dabei angesprochen.... Naja, die wirkliche Begründung  kann ich dir nicht nennen, aber vielleicht einen "hinweis" oder zumindest meine Meinung:

Also, ein kleiner Aspekt, der da wohl mitspielt, ist, dass bei der "Berechnung" nach ISO 13849 der MTTFd-Wert in einem Kanal auf 100 jahre begrenzt ist. Soweit ich weiss, ist dies bei der 62061 nicht der Fall - falls ich das einfach nur noch nicht mitbekommen habe - bitte kurz melden... Dann lösch ich das direkt - man muss ja nichts falsches hier stehen lassen ;-)

Weiterhin sollte man folgendes beachten:
in dem Dokument, was ich habe (Siehe Anhang) Sind einige Geräte SIL 3 zertifiziert (Würde ja eigtl PL e entsprechen) Ich gehe davon aus, dass nicht alle Anforderungen an PL e erfüllt sind musste so eine "Abstufung" in PL d erfolgen. (angenommene Fehlerausschlüsse, oder was auch immer) Damit war das Thema eigtl für mich geklärt. Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, schau ich vielleicht mal nach, wo genau die Unterschiede liegen könnten.

Bei anderen Bauteilen die auch nach SIL 3 zertifiziert sind und der Kat.4 und PL e entsprechen passt der Wert ja wieder (einigermaßen).

Mir ist das bei der Verwendung von Verzögerten Kontakten aufgefallen....

Aber Laut Pilz ist das Produkt so abgenommen und man darf auch mit diesem PFHd-Wert rechnen.




Viele Dokumente der Hersteller (Siemens, Pilz, Sick, Jokabsafety, etc...) sind eigtl nicht schlecht... 

Was ich noch empfehlen kann mit Praxisnahen Beispielen: Das Forum hier *g*



Gruß
André


----------



## nikraym (22 September 2009)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort.

Stimmt mir ist es auch zuerst bei den verzögerten Kontakten aufgefallen. Erst beim weiteren Betrachten sind mir die anderen Merkwürdigkeiten aufgefallen. Z.B. erfüllt das PNOZ X1 Kategorie 3. Was m.E. ebenso missverständlich ist: Das PNOZ kann nur einkanalig beschalten werden, also insgesamt nur max. Kategorie 2 erfüllen. Doch Pilz meint wahrscheinlich die interne Architektur des PNOZ X1. Naja...

Für die Berechnungen habe ich immer mit dem PL gerechnet. Ansonsten müsste man doch nachträglich eine Abwertung an der Sichheitsfunktion vornehmen. Denn die meisten Verzögerten Kontakte sind ja nur für PL d zugelassen. Wenn man aber mit dem PFHd Wert rechnet, erhält man unter Umständen PL"e", was ja dann nicht zulässig ist. Oder?

Beste Grüße


----------



## istat_gb (23 September 2009)

nikraym schrieb:


> Für die Berechnungen habe ich immer mit dem PL gerechnet. Ansonsten müsste man doch nachträglich eine Abwertung an der Sichheitsfunktion vornehmen. Denn die meisten Verzögerten Kontakte sind ja nur für PL d zugelassen. Wenn man aber mit dem PFHd Wert rechnet, erhält man unter Umständen PL"e", was ja dann nicht zulässig ist. Oder?
> 
> Beste Grüße


 

Dazu kann ich jetzt explizit sagen, aber mir wurde gesagt, dass ich mit dem PFH-Wert rechnen darf. Um auf der ganz sicheren Seite zu sein kannst du ja den bestmöglichen PL d-Wert nehmen... *Vorschlag*


----------



## nikraym (23 September 2009)

Mir hat man auch gesagt, dass man mit PFHd Werten rechnen kann. Aber man darf diese Kontakte nicht für ein gefordertes PL"e" einsetzen, bzw. muss die SF herabstufen.
Habe jetzt ein ähnliches Problem mit Schmersal.
Man darf gewisse Sichheitsschalter (z.B.AZ16) nicht für PL"e" einsetzen, auch wenn man es rein rechnerisch erreichen würde. Die Anwendung ist auf SK3 PL"d" begrenzt.
Begründung Schmersal: der Fehlerausschluss mechanischer Fehler ist für PL"e" nicht zulässig.


----------



## istat_gb (23 September 2009)

Soweit ich weiss, hängt das mit den verzögerten Ausgängen zusammen. Da in der Verzögerungsphase keine ausreichende Fehlerdiagnose vorhanden ist und somit irgend eine Anforderung für PLe nicht erreicht werden kann.... (Wie Schmersal ja angibt)
Wie schon gesagt habe ich hier noch keien zeit gehabt, mich tiefer mit diesem problem zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Safety (23 September 2009)

Hallo, 
es geht hier um den Fehlerausschluss auf den Betätiger. Es ist ein Mechanisch Einkanaliges System, man erricht PLd nur mit mehreren Fehlerauschlüssen die auf 20 Jahre gelten müssen.
Bei PLe darf man diese Fehlerauschlüsse nicht machen!


----------



## istat_gb (24 September 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es geht hier um den Fehlerausschluss auf den Betätiger. Es ist ein Mechanisch Einkanaliges System, man erricht PLd nur mit mehreren Fehlerauschlüssen die auf 20 Jahre gelten müssen.
> Bei PLe darf man diese Fehlerauschlüsse nicht machen!


 
Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass du das wissen könntest!
Danke für die aufschlussreiche Antwort!


André

PS: kannst du mir sagen, wo das steht?


----------



## nikraym (24 September 2009)

Hallo,

hier steht etwas von Schmersal. 2. Seite unten letzter Punkt.

Dokument ist leider ungünstig ausgedruckt, weshalb die 2. Seite auf´m Kopf steht.


----------



## Safety (24 September 2009)

Hallo,
die Fehlerausschlüsse stehen in der 13849-2.
Es gibt ein Schreiben von Siemens welches das ganze sehr gut beschreibt und deutlich macht wie schwer es ist mit Mechanischen Schaltern.

Sucht mal danach.

ISO13849_IEC62061_SIRIUS_3SE_PLd-KAT3-SIL2_Info


----------



## nikraym (25 September 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ich bei Google suche, erhalte ich genau einen Link, der hier ins Forum führt .
Ich denke, dass folgendes Dokument gemeint ist :

http://support.automation.siemens.c...Info_1.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=35818822

LG


----------



## Safety (25 September 2009)

Ja, dieses Dokument meinte ich !


----------



## istat_gb (25 September 2009)

Hallo, ich hatte nicht wirklcih viel Zeit um das Dokument "richtig tiefgründig" zu lesen, aber soweit es les, steht da nur drinnen:




> Da der Maschinenhersteller den Beweis des Fehlerausschlusses erbringen muss, kann seitens des Komponentenherstellers keine endgültige Bewertung der getroffenen Maßnahmen erfolgen.
> Durch die konstruktiv bedingte Anbringung (Montage) des Positionsschalters oder des Scharnierschalters an eine Drehachse ist ein Fehlerausschluss für einen Performance Level PL e mit Kategorie 4 nach ISO 13849-1 sehr bedenklich.


 

Da steht nirgends, dass es dir Norm verbietet, auch für Kat.4 einen Fehlerausschluss anzunehmen!?

Also, wieso darf ich bei einem PLe (oder einem Kat.4-System) keinen Fehlerausschluss auf Bruch etc. vornehmen?


Gruß
André


----------



## nikraym (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

nach meinem Wissen steht das noch nicht in der Norm. Aber laut Schmersal ist eine Revision der 13849-2 in Vorbereitung, in der ein Fehlerausschluss für mechanische Fehler in Bezug auf PL"e" nicht mehr zulässig ist.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Safetyexpert (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ein Fehlerausschluss ist per Definition nur bis PL d zulässig. 
Der Bezug aus PFHd und MTTFd liegt in der völlig unterschiedlichen Erzeugung beider Werte. Der Ursprung liegt jedoch immer in EN 61508 der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit Lambda d. Dieser wird entweder berrechnet oder besser getestet (z.B. Wöhler Versuch) 

   Die Zusammenhänge sind hier wesentlich komplexer als man auf den ersten Blick meint. Ohne lange mathematische Herleitungen:

  Grundsätzlich – es gibt nicht den PFH an sich, sondern eigentlich nur der Weg wie man zum PFH kommt. Dies ist wesentlich. Welcher PFH nun angewendet ist ergibt sich aus dem System und der Gesamtbetrachtung. Erstmal der Weg vom PFH zum MTTFd ist eigentlich gar nicht möglich, nur in einem Fall. Auch der umgekehrte Weg ist eigentlich nicht möglich.

  Warum? 
  Der MTTFd aus der EN 13849 repräsentiert die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, roh – ohne Betrachtung von Diagnosemassnahmen und der Common Cause Betrachtung, welche einen dominanten Einfluss auf das System hat. Der CCF ist das Einwirken einer Ursache auf beide Kanäle gleichzeitig, der zum gefährlichen Fehler führt. 
  Der PFHd aus der EN 62061 und der PFH aus IEC 61508 
(man muss eigentlich noch zwischen diesen unterscheiden, weil die die IEC 61508 noch zwischen der Ableitung aus der PFD Betrachtung unterscheidet, welche beim Maschinebau gar nicht anwendbar ist) 
  ist im Prinzip der MTTF (ohne d), welcher dort Lambda (Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit) heißt,  inklusive der Diagnosemassnahmen (DC, SFF) und der Common Cause Betrachtung (CCF) sowie der Betrachtung der Architktur und Fehlerverhalten (HFT). 
Alle diese Faktoren sind im PFH oder PFHd eingerechnet. Dies alles fehlt bei der MTTFd Betrachtung. Der MTTFd entspricht der gefährlichen Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit Lambda bei der EN 62061 oder IEC 61508, auf diese werden eben die bezeichneten Massnahmen kalkuliert. Der PFH ist eigentlich schon der SIL, welcher durch den PFH repräsentiert wird. Der MTTFd ist nur ein kleiner Teil aus dem PL. Vom Prinzip sind sich beide Methoden ähnlich aber nicht gleich!
  Dies bedeutet, das gesamelte Werk PFH kann nicht in den MTTFd umgerechnet werden, der MTTFd ist im Prinzip nur eine Untermenge des PFH. Die Tabelle K.1 in der EN 13849-1 zeigt den Bezug,- dadurch das der MTTFd und der DCavg letzendlich durch den Wert den PL erzeugen. Dieser Wert repräsentiert dann den PFH. Dabei wird dann der CCF vernachlässigt, weil dieser in der EN 13849 nur mit bestanden oder nicht bestanden bewertet wird. 

  Nun der Sonderfall und Annäherungen: 
Querrechnungen sind nur bedingt möglich. Wenn man beim PFH kein komplexes System hat, eine einkanalige Struktur (somit auch keinen CCF) ohne Diagnose, dann lässt sich aus dem PFH ein MTTFd generieren, weil der PFH rein durch die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit (Lambda) Beziehung ausgedrückt wird. 

   Der MTTFd eines Systems errechnet sich aus der Summe des MTTFd aller Teilsysteme der Baugruppe, oder anders ausgedrückt aus der Summe der Teilsysteme mit der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit Lambda. 

  Ein letzer fassbarer Vergleich:
  Wie ist der Verbrauch des Fahrzeugs?
  Eine Angabe „~MTTFd“  ist der Verbrauch bei dem blanken Motor ohne Getriebe im Teststand.
  Die andere Angabe „~PFH“ ist der Verbrauch für eine Strecke von 100 km mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 80km, bei einem Motorrad, oder PKW, oder LKW mit Anhänger.
  Ob nun im Stadtverkehr oder Autobahn gefahren wird, sagt auch dieser Wert nicht aus. Die Einsatz und Umgebungsbedingungen fehlen jedoch dem Term PFH. 


www.bbh-products.de


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,


> ein Fehlerausschluss ist per Definition nur bis PL d zulässig


 
Bitte gibt doch eine Quellenangabe für diese Definition an.


----------



## istat_gb (5 Januar 2010)

das steht in der überarbeiteten 13849-2, ganz normal bei den mechanischen Fehlerausschlüssen... Also, es Wird drin stehen ;-) im Moment bilde ich mir ein, steht es nirgends......


----------



## Safety (5 Januar 2010)

Hallo ista_gb,
auch mal wieder da!

Ob dies wirklich in der Überarbeiteten 13849-2 steht und wenn ob es dann auch kommen wird ist eine Frage die ich nicht beantworten kann. Aber jetzt steht es nach meinem Wissenstand in keiner Norm! Dieser Fehlerausschluss würde sich ja auch nicht nur auf Mechanische Schalter beziehen.

Und der Kollege hat auch geschrieben:



> ein Fehlerausschluss ist per Definition nur bis PL d zulässig.


 
und dies klingt für mich sehr allgemein gültig. Also nicht nur auf die Mechanik bezogen.


----------

